# Datu Hartman Seminar in Philadelphia



## Cebu West (Feb 11, 2002)

MODERN ARNIS SEMINAR IN PHILADELPHIA

Datu Tim Hartman will teach a seminar in Philadelphia, PA on March 23rd, 2002
Material to be covered will be Advanced Sinawalis * Compound Locks and Traps * Mano Y Daga * and whatever else Datu decides to pull out of his bag of tricks.

It will be great to have Datu Hartman back in the Phliadelphia area. I had him in last September not long after 9/11 and the passing of the Professor. It was good to get together and train and just hang out and talk about all that had happened to our country and to Modern Arnis. We had a great turnout and Datu Tim showed many new techniques both with stick and knife. We are looking foreward to his return. The seminar is just 10 minutes from the Phila. Airport off I-95.

So if you interested and would like to attend contact me at
SALVI1@aol.com   or call me at   610-543-2624

Thanks
SAL     (Cebu West--WMAA)


----------



## Cebu West (Feb 27, 2002)

It's getting close to Datu Hartman coming to Phila. and we're looking foreword to seeing him. For those going to the WMAA camp in May, and  those who don't know or haven't met Datu Hartman, this would be a good time to see him again or get to know him. So if you in the area come join us and see if he's as scary as he sounds.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 17, 2002)

One week to go. How many MT members will be there?


:boing1: :samurai:


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 17, 2002)

I'M IN   and looking foreword to it.:duel: :cheers:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Mar 25, 2002)

It was a good time. All except one person has at least a brown belt in Modern Arnis. I'm looking forward to going back in the fall. We will be doing an instructors camp.

Thanks to Sal and the guys at Cebu West for making things happen. Look forward to seeing you guys at our May camp.


----------



## Cebu West (Mar 25, 2002)

Our seminar with Datu Hartman was great. We focused on Balintawak counters to tapi-tapi and that was a welcome change from the same old stuff that we've been seeing with other instructors. With a lot more emphasis on the live hand and hitting, it made for some interesting training.

So after spending 3 days with Datu Tim I'll try to organize all the notes and fix ups I got into some order that won't make my head explode. The man is truly a walking, talking encyclopedia on modern arnis. It's great to have that knowledge available to us and more people should take advantage of it.

I also had my Lakan certificate upgraded to the new design which were done by Ed Parker Jr for Datu Hartman and the WMAA. An absolute work of art. Words can't do them justice. 

Great job Datu
See you at camp

SAL  (Cebu West):cheers:


----------



## Parker (Mar 27, 2002)

Bloodwood, I see from your post you have done a sem with DH previously?


:duel:  :cheers:


----------



## bloodwood (Mar 27, 2002)

Yes I have attended several seminars with Datu Hartman. All have been great and with the most up to date material on Modern Arnis. A good deal of my drills and sinawalis come from Datu Tim. You won't go wrong attending a seminar with him. Now with the Balintawak influence he has even more to offer.


----------

